# top breeders in the US and Canada



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

As I said in my introdution post, I have a massive interest in Breed history and tracing breed lines, I pretty up to spec on the UK Breeders but know nothing about breeders in US or Canada.

Could some of you guys point in the thr right dirrection to learn some more .

Thanks


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Are you looking "top breeders" in conformation or field lines, or dogs that excel in both arenas?


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Are you looking "top breeders" in conformation or field lines, or dogs that excel in both arenas?


Conformation.

I know in the UK that there is starting to become a split between the show lines and field line and there not many that Breeder that breed for both is this the same in the US?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Off the top of my head, these are some of the more recent influential conformation kennels in the US

Malagold
Amberac
Rush Hill
Summit
Asterling
Golden Pine
Gold Rush
Gold-Rush
Pebwin
Nautilus
Twin Beau D
Birnam Wood
Meadowpond

There is some excellent information on the website for the National Club for the US

www.grca.org

http://www.grca.org/history_breed/historical_kennels.html


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

That's a pretty good list. I might add:
Toasty
Highmark
KaraGold
Goodtimes (Smith)

Field Trials (modern):
Topbrass
Emberain
High Times
Rock Erin
Firemark
Adirondac

Multipurpose/Performance:
Tanbark
Sunfire
Meadowpond
Morninglo
Coppertop
Gaylans
One Ash

Interesting to see what other people come up with!
To me, the mark of a great breeding program is not only results, but consistency of type. Type can be both looks and temperament!!!!
Don't limit yourself to learning just the show breeders.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are some links to the GRCA website you might find interesting

http://www.grca.org/history_breed/historical_kennels.html

http://www.grca.org/history_breed/index.html


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't know much about showing, but I've seen quite a few beautiful Faera goldens that I've fallen in love with. Not sure how they stand in comparison to some of the others listed above.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You may have some fun visiting this page as well. I love looking around here when I have some time.

http://www.undeniablegoldens.com/TopGoldenProducers.html

From above site:

The top 25 Kennels in terms of producing Goldens with major titles
Kennel Name Number of Major Title Holders
TOPBRASS* 193
MEADOWPOND* 157
LAURELL* 132
HONOR* 121
BECKWITH* 117
SUN DANCE* 115
AMBERAC* 114
TANBARK* 106
NAUTILUS* 100
SHORELAND* 97
GOODTIME* 92
SUNFIRE* 89
HUNT* 83
GOLDEN PINE* 78
MALAGOLD* 77
RUSH HILL* 76
PEKAY* 75
GOLD-RUSH* 67
GINGE* 67
FAERA* 67
ASTERLING* 67
ONE ASH* 64
HIGH TIMES* 64
SUMMIT* 61


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Doh! Wow, some heavy hitters there that I totally forgot!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, I was surprised that the Faera dogs weren't on some of your lists, considering Rhonda's contributions to the breed


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks guys 

plenty there to keep me going for abit


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Trowsnest is worth a check as well. Marge's breeding is behind a lot of the multi-purpose lines out there now. And once you get to Canada there is a whole other list of influential names like Kyon. Karin's breeding is behind many specialty winning dogs here.


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, I was surprised that the Faera dogs weren't on some of your lists, considering Rhonda's contributions to the breed


That's cool, while cleaning my office last night i found the pedigrees to my boys parents and there was a lot of Faera on one of them, can't remember which. good to know. although teh soonest may be great grandparents.


----------



## Puppy Seeker (Jan 11, 2010)

*Reputable Breeder in Southwestern Ontario WANTED*

Could anyone give me the name of a reputable breeder in Southwestern Ontario. I stumbled across Skylon, but have now heard so many negatives and would like a few more options.

My family and I are planning on adding our first golden retriever puppy to our family, and don't know which are good and which to avoid.

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

You don't have enough posts to be able to PM me back so I'll start a new thread for you with some search start points


----------

